# Intensive driving course



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

I was wondering if in Spain there is an intensive driving course I could do, much like the ones offered in the U.K.. ?

I'm in Andalucía.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Ask in your local driving schools. I'm sure they'll oblige.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think the same as Liz; if you ask they'll probably be able to come up with something - in Spanish for the most part...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

From my often faulty memory, Yes in Marbella / Malaga there used to be one to help you pass the test, and done in English. 

My memory tells me this was five or six years ago, so probably ten years ago!!! 

Davexf


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks guys

I'm currently trying to find one but the only intensive one like that I can find is in Gibraltar.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm currently trying to find one but the only intensive one like that I can find is in Gibraltar.


Hola 

Try this link 
Autoescuela Gibralfaro - iAutoEscuelas.com 

Says they do courses in English also 

Autoescuela Gibralfaro es la única autoescuela en Málaga capital*donde se imparten las clases teóricas en inglés y en español.
THEORY LESSONS IN ENGLISH. 

Copied from their page as in link above 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This guy is in Fuengirola (I just Googled driving classes in English Andalucia) and sounds pretty good. See if there are others
The English Driving School in SpainEnglish Driving School | English Driving Lessons
He doesn't say intensive, but it's a question of asking as Madliz and I said before


----------

